# total thyroid lobectomy



## codedog (Jul 26, 2010)

Would cpt code 60220  be the  code for a bilateral total thyroid loectomy, doc office wants to code 60240 , but i think its 60220 , with a modifer 50  ? , or ?


----------



## jthweatt (Jul 26, 2010)

You would bill 60240 - Thyroidectomy, total or complete


----------



## preserene (Jul 31, 2010)

I do not agree with you coding 60240 for *total thyroid lobectomy*, because 60240 is for Total THYROIDECTOMY or COMPLETE(which involves both the lobes complete and the bridging 'ISTHMUS' COMPLETE. The words-total, complete and the Thyroidectomy all have precise meaning there. 
First of all LOBECTOMY is different from THYROIDECTOMY complete and total as the name itself implies; throidectomy  means 'isthmus' also removed removes. Lobectomy means only that side of the lobe isremoved. Bothlobes means both lobes removed.It is justified to arrive that the isthumus is left over by way of saying 'lobectomy bilateral'.
Since there is no code for *bilateral lobectomy *of throid, we can not take it for granted the other code which is exclusively for *Thyroidectomy[/B].
You find another appropriate solution for it. What could it be more reasonable?!! 
I  feel I am justified in assigning the code 60220 -50. No other way known appropriate, as to my openion.
Or else ask your doctors- whether they did finally total thyroidectomy, or left the isthmus behind, or the document was by mistake given the final diagnosis, of what was basically intended for??!!.Check with them again!!*


----------

